# Vintage Drill Press Score



## hman (Aug 16, 2016)

I was at a Habitat for Humanities store late last week, looking for "raw materials" and odd tools.  Saw a vintage Craftsman drill press, marked "As Is - motor does not work," but no price.  Thought it might be worth picking up and refurbishing, if the price was right.  When I asked, they said $25!!!  Durn near ripped my jeans getting the wallet out.

I've since disassembled it for a thorough check and cleaning.  *Nothing* missing, *nothing* broken!  Just some bearings needing replacement, and they're on order.  Durn ... they sure built them stout in those days! -  '50s or '60s, as near as I can tell.  The model number is 103.24530.  I've found a couple restoration threads on other forums, as well as manuals on line.  Mine has the optional "Vari-Slo" variable speed pulley setup (Sears Cat #9-2340) - slick!  Can't wait to get the motor running, so I can check the system out.

The motor actually looks like it's in OK (runnable) condition - no shorts or opens, centrifugal switch looks OK, preliminary check of capacitor looks OK.  Just need to replace the bearings, actually measure the capacitance (a VERY old flat-pack design), verify that all the old cloth-insulated wiring is OK (add heat-shrink to doubtful areas), then try adding a power cord.

About the only feature the DP is missing is a table lift.  Right now, I'm toying with adapting an automotive scissors jack to perform that function.  I'm pretty sure I can do it so it's easily removable, and without modifying any of the original parts - so the "vintage" character of the DP isn't compromised.  Once I get everything done, the big question will be whether to sell it and hold on to my existing DP, or to adopt this beautiful classic and sell the "plain Jane" but fully functional one I already have.  Decisions, decisions ...




PS - I'll probably be posting updates at the "Antique & Vintage Machinery" forum.  Looks like there have been previous threads posted for similar drill presses.


----------



## RHayes (Aug 16, 2016)

All I can say is I regret selling the one I had just like it.


----------



## schor (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice score for $25.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 16, 2016)

You got a great deal!  Nice looking DP.


----------



## dlane (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice score / price, looks like it gets down to 150 rpm and uses standard size belts, double motor shaft
If it squares up good should be a good one once motor is operable


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 16, 2016)

nice DP, the price was excellent.
i hope you keep it, but sometimes a good find can be sold to get other wants too...


----------



## brino (Aug 16, 2016)

hman said:


> the big question will be whether to sell it and hold on to my existing DP, or to adopt this beautiful classic and sell the "plain Jane" but fully functional one I already have. Decisions, decisions ...



What decision?
Just keep both! 

It looks to be in great shape.
Congrats!

-brino


----------



## LucknowKen (Aug 16, 2016)

That machine is so pretty. I would be tempted to flirt with it.


----------



## wildo (Aug 16, 2016)

Personally, I just don't dig the look of the art deco Craftsmen series- but for $25... holy crap you got the deal of a lifetime! Nice score! Looks like it has an intermediate shaft as well, which doesn't seem as common on these old drill presses. (Yes, they were available- but at least around here the drill presses never seem to have the intermediate shaft included.)


----------



## Martin W (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow, nice score on the drill press I love that vintage look. Looks like an old boat motor mounted on a pole
Cheers
Martin W


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DoogieB (Aug 16, 2016)

I think it looks awesome!  Love the gold paint.

The biggest problem with the old, smaller domestic drill presses was that they turned too durn fast since most didn't have a row of idler pulleys.  Your drill with the vari-slo attachment can drop down to 300 rpm with infinite variable speed.

I found a restoration thread here with some videos of the press in operation.  Seems pretty slick.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=171868

The original table lift was a bolt-on option but probably difficult to find now.  Some people have had good success with using a trailer tongue jack as a table lift.  Good luck on your restore, looks like it will make a fine light drill press.


----------



## hman (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks, all of you, for your nice comments!


DoogieB said:


> I think it looks awesome!  Love the gold paint.


Me, too!  Just wish I had a better alternative than Rustoleum's Hammered Bronze (which is mentioned in a couple of the discussions I've seen).  Though the color's supposed to be a good match, I don't really like the idea of the hammertone "texture".  I'll buy a can and try experimenting with light coats.


DoogieB said:


> The biggest problem with the old, smaller domestic drill presses was that they turned too durn fast since most didn't have a row of idler pulleys.  Your drill with the vari-slo attachment can drop down to 300 rpm with infinite variable speed.
> 
> I found a restoration thread here with some videos of the press in operation.  Seems pretty slick.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!  What I'd found was a thread from the same forum, but a year earlier:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146523&highlight=Drill+Press+100
Sure loks like a nice table lift.  I was considering a trailer tongue lift, but the (light duty) ones I've used have the crank on top, turned horizontally.  I'm pretty sure I've seen some with side cranks, but finding one at a reasonable price would be a challenge.


----------



## schor (Aug 16, 2016)

for paint there is a gold wheel paint by duplicolor that I think would match really well.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 16, 2016)

hman said:


> PS - I'll probably be posting updates at the "Antique & Vintage Machinery" forum.  Looks like there have been previous threads posted for similar drill presses.



Probably better to post here in the Craftsman Section rather than a generic area:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/craftsman-lathes-drill-presses-etc.430/


----------



## DoogieB (Aug 16, 2016)

hman said:


> Sure loks like a nice table lift. I was considering a trailer tongue lift, but the (light duty) ones I've used have the crank on top, turned horizontally. I'm pretty sure I've seen some with side cranks, but finding one at a reasonable price would be a challenge.



The swivel-back tongue lifts have the crank coming out of the side and they are pretty cheap at HF.  I know I seen a picture of one bolted to the post where you could access the crank from below the table.

All kinds of information about those old Craftsman drill presses in this thread:

http://garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227480

I guess if you buy enough of them you can get all the attachments you need.  And that's why I'm glad my shop is already full.


----------



## hman (Aug 17, 2016)

Martin W said:


> Wow, nice score on the drill press I love that vintage look. Looks like an old boat motor mounted on a pole


I _love_ your simile!


CluelessNewB said:


> Probably better to post here in the Craftsman Section rather than a generic area:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/craftsman-lathes-drill-presses-etc.430/


OK.  Guess I get to be  pioneer!


DoogieB said:


> The swivel-back tongue lifts have the crank coming out of the side and they are pretty cheap at HF.  I know I seen a picture of one bolted to the post where you could access the crank from below the table.
> 
> All kinds of information about those old Craftsman drill presses in this thread:
> 
> ...


Doogie, you're an amazing font of knowledge.  Thanks!  (1) Didn't know that side-crank lifts were so easy to find, and not a bad price at all!  (2) Great link - looks like the mother lode.  (3) My garage is full, too.  That's why I'm planning to sell one, even though Brino's suggestion is very tempting.


----------



## hman (Aug 22, 2016)

As suggested by CluelessNewB, I've started posting on the Craftsman lathe, drill press, etc. forum.  If you're interested in further details of my restore/refurb, feel free to check out http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/vintage-craftsman-150-drill-press-restore-refurb.49777/


----------



## hman (Aug 22, 2016)

Hot off the press ... The administrators messaged me that the "Craftsman lathe, drill press, etc." forum is moribund, and that they'd moved my post to the "Atlas, Craftsman and AA" forum.  Thankfully, they fixed the linkage, so the hotlink I gave in the post above will get you there.  But if you're looking for it otherwise, go to "Atlas, Craftsman and AA."

My thanks to the admins for making the change transparent for the user!


----------

